# 5 yr old skinny grade gelding... Will he fill out?



## Chicknshrimp (Oct 30, 2014)

Hello All, 

These are some pics of a grade gelding that I'm looking at rescuing... he's around 5 and is "ranch broke". To me he looks so bony and out of shape its hard for me to say whats a confirmation issue and whats weight but he is supposedly sound and healthy. I know with the proper feeding and care a lot of these guys turn into healthy beautiful horses. Im looking for a pleasure and trail horse, nothing fancy. Thoughts?


----------



## Chicknshrimp (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Chicknshrimp (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Unfortunately those pictures are not good enough to see his conformation. What I can see is that he has a severe case of ringworm, rainrot, or hives. Looks like his right eye is missing. Certainly nothing wrong with a one-eyed horse but depending on what happened he may need surgery (for instance if it has a cancerous tumor on it and has never been removed). And that left hind...don't know if it was just the way he was standing in that moment or if there's something wrong.

But yes, certainly a horse in that shape can be brought back to health. It takes time, money and lots of elbow grease. Keep us posted on what you decide to do. Rehabbing a horse who is in definite need of some TLC can be very rewarding.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm certainly not a conformation expert, but I'm seeing something that I just can't quite put my finger on. He doesn't look as thin as way out of shape to me. And that can be caused by several different factors.

Did you take these pics? Are they recent? Are those dirt spots? Scars? Or sores? 

All that said, I've had a ranch horse that was one of the ugliest critters you'd ever see. Almost everything about him was "wrong". Including a continuing battle with rain rot. He was also one of the better trail horses I had and comfortable to ride all day. He never did "get friendly" with humans though. He was very tolerant and accepting of his life, but could take us or leave us. 

I'd like to see better pics if that's possible.


----------



## Chicknshrimp (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks guys! I didn't take the pics and haven't seen him yet, Im hoping to get more pics. If I zoom in on my phone it looks like he has a right eye and its blue, it doesn't look quite right in the pics but I can't really tell from there. Im also not sure whats going on with the skin (hopefully it's scabs or bites!) and the back leg worried me too... Im hoping he was getting ready to move it and its just a bad picture. 

To me he looks super out of shape and he has a tall shoulder which I think would make saddle fit hard. 

Like you said, Blue, I don't mind if he ends up being an funny looking guy, I just want him to fit my needs. 

Ill add more pics when I get them. Thanks!


----------



## Chicknshrimp (Oct 30, 2014)

Heres some more of him at various weights. He does have both eyes! And skin looks good in some pics so he may just be dirty.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I think with some groceries and a little TLC he could shape up to be one good looking guy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

if he looks now in those 3rd and 4th pics someone needs to get the authorities involved. The last pic he looks good. Poor horse


----------



## Chicknshrimp (Oct 30, 2014)

churumbeque said:


> if he looks now in those 3rd and 4th pics someone needs to get the authorities involved. The last pic he looks good. Poor horse


Yeah he was taken from the home that did that to him, now he's with people who are taking care of him but he needs a new home. Im going to see him soon


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh, my gosh, I love the spirit in this horse. Please go get him.


----------



## autumn rain (Sep 7, 2012)

I like him, too. I think he could be a really nice horse with some TLC.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I love his face marking. His front knees worry me, but it could be the photo/shadows.

I would take a chance and get him fed and fit. A little correct work and he could be handsome. Also the feet need some help.

Something about him I feel. As someone one said, his spirit.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Yep, get him. He needs someone to care.


----------



## rbaker0345 (Nov 2, 2014)

He would look great with a little more muscle over the topline. I had a lady taking care of my horses for me. She nearly starved them to death and their toplines ended up looking like his. Make sure that whatever saddle you get is very soft, maybe treeless. This will help to keep his back from becoming sore to the point that he doesn't want to use his back or hind end. Not using his back or hind end will do the opposite of encouraging muscle in those areas of his spine and back, like right behind his shoulders, that (as you can see in the pictures) are sunken in right now. - just a word of advice from someone who's been there.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

In some pictures he looks very similar to my horse... drooping bottom lip and all. Very odd...

But even if he doesn't fit your needs, he does not look healthy and if you can't afford time wise to pick him up and care for him, alert a rescue please.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Not a real bad horse. Would improve a lot with groceries. One thing I will point out that is IMO a cosmetic thing is he is a truly pig eyed horse (small eyes for the size of his head). He is a little knock knee'd but not bad. He is fairly young at 5 years old (verify that if you can). I would probably risk getting him.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I would consider him....with a VERY VERY thorough vet check.

He has some issues but they seem to be mostly cosmetic.

Check his knees. LH looks fine (look at the other pic at the same time). Eye does worry me in the more recent pics..

Be aware of what you're getting into but with a thorough vet check and the knowledge and will to deal with it then I would say go for it.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^I agree on the vet check. 

Skyseternalangel--I was sort of under the impression that he was in a rehab-esque facility now, and had been removed from the neglecting home already? I could be wrong though


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

The impression I got was that some other people were looking after him but are looking to rehome him. Since he still looks bony/poor, then that is why I suggested contacting a rescue group because if the OP can't do it, then it's good to find someone that can.

Thanks


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Since he is at a rescue/rehab what are they asking for adoption fees ? some of them ask huge amounts for a horse that Needs huge amount of care time and money. 
If he was cheap enough I think he would make a nice trail horse. He looks older than 5 to me, in his face. That bottom drooping lip can be caused by an injury that was done to his poll , resulting in nerve damage .


----------



## steeldustgurl (Jan 3, 2014)

He looks like fairly tall boy and I think he will put on more weight for sure but since he is five I wouldnt count on him getting wider in the front end where I think he looks a bit narrow for his size judging from the pictures, I have seen plenty of horses with his head shape and the drooping lip that are healthy and fine. My sister went to state in barrel racing on a horse with a head like his. Just make sure he doesnt have a tooth or jaw problem and you should be good. My main concern is overall health, I am always careful about rescue horses that were really starved down because they can have terrible health issues either in the present and can show up in the future. If you plan to make a purchase I would just make sure to have him vet checked first... otherwise he looks like he would be a great trail riding/ pleasure horse  I just rescued a little paint mare that was at the yards! I hope he checks out healthy for you if you like him enough to buy him!!


----------



## Chicknshrimp (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone! He is currently in a safe home and was removed from the starving one, he is still thin/out of shape though. 

I'm going to see him tomorrow, and he's getting a very thorough vet check  So excited!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## Chicknshrimp (Oct 30, 2014)

So I saw him and he's adorable! Very sweet, calm, interested, and responsive. He seems like he has a silly personality and possibly a lot of it. He seems like a very nice horse overall. And he passed his vet check, flexion tests and all, with flying colors! 

One question though - he's pig-eyed, which I thought was only a cosmetic issue and that maybe his forward vision isn't quite as good but I see a ton of sites where people say pig-eyed horses are always terrible, difficult and hard to train. He doesn't seem like any of those things to me, he seems very bright and sweet.

Is that really a thing?

Thanks!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

If the vet said he's good he's good.

Pig eyed is linked to stubbornness, but it's like saying "your horse has whirls here, therefore she must be hot!". Take him for what he is and know he passed a vet check. If you trust your vet and like him then go for it.

I must say the one horse I know that is truly pig eyed fits the stereotypical stubbornness to a T lol.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

The pig-eyed thing may be due to weight/malnutrition. If you think you are a good fit and believe you will still be able to handle him after he starts feeling better, sounds like a go.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Chicknshrimp said:


> So I saw him and he's adorable! Very sweet, calm, interested, and responsive. He seems like he has a silly personality and possibly a lot of it. He seems like a very nice horse overall. And he passed his vet check, flexion tests and all, with flying colors!
> 
> One question though - he's pig-eyed, which I thought was only a cosmetic issue and that maybe his forward vision isn't quite as good but I see a ton of sites where people say pig-eyed horses are always terrible, difficult and hard to train. He doesn't seem like any of those things to me, he seems very bright and sweet.
> 
> Is that really a thing?


I think the first part of your post is all the answer you need to the second part.

I think people are quick to blame something, anything, for their lack of ability. No different than arabs are spooky or appys are mean or horses with human eyes are crazy.

Can't wait for more updates!


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I agree. Saying a pig eyed horse is difficult is like saying a redhead has a bad temper. Just a saying. Go with your gut and what your vet tells you.


----------



## Chicknshrimp (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I'm taking him and his name will be Tucker  He'll hopefully be coming home next week, I can't wait!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Now that you've committed we get to see pics of his progress. Don't be in a hurry to get weight on him, just hay for a few weeks while he's settling in. Skinny horses can crash if major changes are made to the diet. It will seem slow at first as he's rebuilding muscle and the health of his organs. Don't deworm at this time but give his body a chance to recoup first. Give him loose salt so that he gets enough. Pickling salt is fine mixed with a little table salt in a feed pan. Feed it free choice. After about 3 weeks you can introduce an 8 oz cup of oats once daily for a week then 2 x weekly for a week then double that at each feeding. He may have ulcers from lack of feed.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Absolutely Saddlebag. I always started with bermuda hay so they can satisfy their "grazing urge" until they're ready for more protein, then start introducing timothy and/or alfalfa. In our area Timothy is very seasonal. I didn't use oats though. I used "dry" Sr. Feeds measured in handfuls. Tons o' vitamins and minerals. 

This guy has a kind face. I think he's going to appreciate all you do for him.

Yes! PICS!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I would say that the best way to go with feed is to keep him on his existing regime as he looks to have started to put weight on from where he was at on those early pics. If it needs increasing then it can be done gradually keeping in mind that the colder weather coming will mean he's going to need more calories to burn to stay warm - unless blanketed or stabled at night this winter


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Subbing because I'm excited to see how this guys turns out. It's great that he'll be going to a good, caring home. Pictures will be a must when you get him.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Agree, he's not that thin currently.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Congrats and I'm going to chime in with everyone else in saying to post photographs of your journey together.


----------

